# Base of penis swollen?



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

On Asheby, my 19 month old. He is uncirced. He woke up real early this morning, just grumpy and fussy, but ate fine. I noticed he was warm early on. After lunch about an hour ago he started screaming and crying and grabbing his diaper area, practically dragging me to change his diaper, which is EXTREMELY odd, he fights me usually. I noticed that just the base of his penis is purple and swollen, lightening to red at the tip, but no swelling there. Usually his whole area is very pale, almost white or light pink. His fever is now up to about 101. I took his diaper off and he laid there for a long time with a cool washcloth. I can't hold him without him pushing his bum out from me also.

Any idea what this could be? I am pretty sure that his dr retracted him before I knew that was a no-no, but that was at least a year ago.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe a UTI? Thats all I can think of right now that might cause it.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there a hair wrapped around it? Is there any kind of visible bug bite or scratch?
I really don't think a UTI is going to make him have a swollen purple penis!
It could be natural seperation. There was a similar situation on the Case Against Circ forum a week or so ago... the mom ended up taking her son for antibiotics, and he improved quickly. But, the majority consensus was that it was normal (though painful) seperation of the forskin from the glans...
Baking soda or epsoms salt in a soaking bath will help some with the pain.
If I had a boy with penis problems, I'd post over in the CAC before taking him to a doctor







:


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

My first thought is a hair wrapped around also. I'd be hightailing it to the ER actually, if it is a hair, it can result in loss of the penis.

But my ER is great about intact babies.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Any update, mama?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I checked him over completely and there was nothing in his diaper, no hair, no nothing. Maybe a drop of pee. I called dh when it was happening, he was out of town with the only car, he told me to give him lots of fluids, that maybe he was dehydrated? Asheby took a good nap and was cooler when he woke up, but its still a bit swollen, especially on one side, and still red. I keep trying to think if maybe he bumped himself on something... I don't know. He was in a much better mood tonight, running around and playing though. I am going to keep an eye on him tomorrow and see how it goes.
Thanks for replying! I'll try to update on it tomorrow!

ETA: he is also constipated a bit for the first time, but I don't think that would hurt his penis? IDK


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

It looks mostly better today, maybe a little pink. He *must* have just bumped it somewhere, maybe the rocking horse? Hmmm, I don't know!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Have you read this thread about possible seperation issues?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732
Withthe search feature down, it's been hard to find info


----------

